# Customs



## Dave7861 (Aug 31, 2016)

I will be flying in to the Cancun Airport tomorrow on my way to PDC.

I am coming there with the intention of possibly staying for several months (even longer if things are going well). I will probably be working for my US-based company while I'm there for my income.

I will be bringing two laptops and two external monitors that I use for my work, my clothes and other normal things. Two suitcases and my computer bag will be my total luggage.

I asked elsewhere and it was pointed out that I'm only allowed one laptop for use. But I also see that I can bring additional items if their value is below $500. The two monitors and the additional laptop cost me a total of $175 from craigslist in the past. They are clearly older and worn. Will this be okay?

What is the best thing to say at customs? I've gotten several conflicting pieces of advice from my local friends that have made this trip before. My intentions are not to mislead or lie in any way but I'm told that if I say what I stated earlier that it could just lead to confusion of some sort.

I'm told not to say that I may be working there even though my company is in the US. I was told to just say that I am vacationing for a few weeks and go from there. 

Can anyone please advise me on what you think I should say or do? I just want things to go smoothly, and again, my intentions are pure but I'm told that what I'm doing may be frowned upon for whatever reasons.

Thanks in advance for any light you may be able to shine upon this situation.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Dave7861 said:


> I will be flying in to the Cancun Airport tomorrow on my way to PDC.
> 
> I am coming there with the intention of possibly staying for several months (even longer if things are going well). I will probably be working for my US-based company while I'm there for my income.
> 
> ...


If the laptops and monitors are so cheap perhaps just leave them behind. Wouldn't there be an added expense from the airline ? And then you have to lug them around as well... 

I might pull the hard-drives and bring those or maybe bring one laptop with the extra drive. But I would leave the monitors.

Many cities in Mexico - and Cancun is one of them - have 'Technology Plazas' where you will easily find (used) replacement laptops/monitors for peanuts. Here is a link...

http://www.plazadelatecnologia.com/sucursales


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Board rules:3.3.2 contain any material which is illegal, obscene, offensive, threatening or violent;

It is not legal for you to work in Mexico on an FMM ( tourist permit)......


----------



## Dave7861 (Aug 31, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> Board rules:3.3.2 contain any material which is illegal, obscene, offensive, threatening or violent;
> 
> It is not legal for you to work in Mexico on an FMM ( tourist permit)......


I certainly did not realize this. I apologize.

Thank you.


----------



## Dave7861 (Aug 31, 2016)

Gatos said:


> If the laptops and monitors are so cheap perhaps just leave them behind. Wouldn't there be an added expense from the airline ? And then you have to lug them around as well...
> 
> I might pull the hard-drives and bring those or maybe bring one laptop with the extra drive. But I would leave the monitors.
> 
> Many cities in Mexico - and Cancun is one of them - have 'Technology Plazas' where you will easily find (used) replacement laptops/monitors for peanuts. Here is a link..


Thank you very much.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

chicois8 said:


> Board rules:3.3.2 contain any material which is illegal, obscene, offensive, threatening or violent;
> 
> It is not legal for you to work in Mexico on an FMM ( tourist permit)......


If he's working online it's not a problem


----------



## Dave7861 (Aug 31, 2016)

sparks said:


> If he's working online it's not a problem


That is the impression that I was under. I have no intentions of doing anything illegally. I see people elsewhere saying that they've been living in Mexico for years working remotely.

I'm so confused about it all now.

Thanks for your input too.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

sparks said:


> If he's working online it's not a problem


Perhaps I am splitting hairs but - I can see a lot of tourists perhaps on vacation who receive lots of calls from work poolside - not to mention accessing their emails and perhaps their office VPN's from their laptops from their rooms. So what really is the difference - the length of the vacation ?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

All I can say is this paragraph is on the back of the FMM under the word IMPORTANT in red ink:

"You may pursue no remunerated activities if you do not have an immigration status under which such activities are permitted."

To me that means no working in Mexico on an FMM, it's right there on the FMM in black and white...

Of course there are plenty of cheaters and probably mucho illegal things going on in Mexico but because you know someone cheating does that make it OK? I hate cheaters...........


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

Dont worry about anything bring what you need and do what you want.
When I was in Cancun last time I bring 2 laptops, UPS, modems. 
I took 1 with with me and 2nd left in baggage. 
But I think they just dont care, and I think they're not allowed to bother foreign tourists. (Where else would they get money from?)
You don't need permission to work online for foreign country.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> All I can say is this paragraph is on the back of the FMM under the word IMPORTANT in red ink:
> 
> "You may pursue no remunerated activities if you do not have an immigration status under which such activities are permitted."
> 
> ...


I think you need to take a deep breath. Can you actually envision ANY business owner on vacation in Mexico who is not going to keep in touch with the office ?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

[edit] I'm pretty sure those clauses you are providing are referring to Mexican based compensation. Yes you can access into your foreign located office BUT no you cannot be a divemaster in Cozumel while on your tourist visa.


----------



## Dave7861 (Aug 31, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> All I can say is this paragraph is on the back of the FMM under the word IMPORTANT in red ink:
> 
> "You may pursue no remunerated activities if you do not have an immigration status under which such activities are permitted."
> 
> ...


That can be interpreted as that I cannot do any work for anyone THERE without permission. Like painting someone's house or taking a job anywhere there. I have no intentions of doing that.

Splitting hairs thing again.

I'm not trying to be a cheater. Don't hate me.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just do not see how you could interpret " no remunerated activities" the permission has to be given by immigration not just anybody..here is the definition :

remunerate |riˈmyo͞onəˌrāt|
verb [ with obj. ]
pay (someone) for services rendered or work done: 

You plan on working while in Mexico, you are getting paid for your work.........


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

If someone is working a US job and earning from the US, but just so happens to be in Mexico, thats much different than taking work in mexico and earning a living off of mexico.

While i am in foreign countries as a tourist, my busines at home is being managed for me and then i keep in touch via email on the computer and do some work related correspondence as needed. Approve expenses, talk out details related to my role where customer issues are waiting to be settled. I am not there to work and not earning a wage there but cannot escape work emailing me as needed for decisions back at home in US. The work is in USA and the income is in USA and my consult just so happens to come from wherever i happen to be vacationing. 
I might add that my business at home has customers and workers who just so happen to be illegal mexican immigrants unless i assume too mch about their status. But i do not question their status any more than i am an officer in the immigration control system. Just People being people among other people.:blah:


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hundreds of Foreigners are in Mexico working on line and getting paid through deposits to their Canadian or US Banks.. they have been doing it for years.. Its Legal!These folks are NOT teaching scuba or painting houses or frying fish.. There are working on line.. Its 100% Legal. I have no idea what this New Member is doing.. FOR ME a lot of what he said isn't fitting together real well. As for who is working where illegally? Lets NOT get our panties in a wad.. The USA has enough of them doing it here that the money wired home is a major portion of Mexico's GNP and those US DOLLARS have developed sub industries.. You can now go on line and buy kits homes where all the materials are delivered to your work site AS you wire money to the supply house from the USA.. 

Sheeeeeeeet !!!!ya cant teach scuba on Cozumel when your on extended an vacation  Hahahahaha


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

DiverSailor123 said:


> ya cant teach scuba on Cozumel when your on extended an vacation


A good part of that is now done online.... As I recall you can get certified, easily, in a weekend. $$$


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ive been doing 3 day certs for close to 20 years..  "rumor" has it that a Natural athlete with good study habits etc etc can actually do an OWSD cert in 2 days..  Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh the stories I could tell but I AINT! Putting em down on paper Jajajajajaj 



Gatos said:


> A good part of that is now done online.... As I recall you can get certified, easily, in a weekend. $$$


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

DiverSailor123 said:


> Ive been doing 3 day certs for close to 20 years..  "rumor" has it that a Natural athlete with good study habits etc etc can actually do an OWSD cert in 2 days..  Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh the stories I could tell but I AINT! Putting em down on paper Jajajajajaj


Just a matter of time until the student takes the tests online AND submits a YouTube video showing their skills etc


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

That may someday be the case.. I never did it for income as much as I did it for the enjoyment.. Free Beer and ...... hummm Scuba has seen its Hay Day come....and go....from 1980-2000 it was Crazy.. For 10 of those years Chicago-land stores sold more equipment than anywhere else in the World!! Lots of stories.. maybe someday over a few beers.. 


Gatos said:


> Just a matter of time until the student takes the tests online AND submits a YouTube video showing their skills etc


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

DiverSailor123 said:


> That may someday be the case.. I never did it for income as much as I did it for the enjoyment.. Free Beer and ...... hummm Scuba has seen its Hay Day come....and go....from 1980-2000 it was Crazy.. For 10 of those years Chicago-land stores sold more equipment than anywhere else in the World!! Lots of stories.. maybe someday over a few beers..


It can be an expensive hobby.

At one point the largest ski club in the US is in Florida. Maybe still is....


----------



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

Back on Track: 
OP put them ( The older used ones ) in your checked luggage.. Good on in Carry on and Hope you don't attract attention of the portable xray and that you DO get the Green light at aduana ...


----------



## Dave7861 (Aug 31, 2016)

Okay, thank you everyone for all the replies and advice. It's great to know that I'm NOT a cheater. 

I packed my two monitors and extra laptop in checked luggage. I even told three people (including the guy at the button that I had them and told him that their value is less than $500 (which it IS and which is the allowance above and beyond your allowances).

Everything went fine. I did get a green light so who knows if it would have been more complicated had it been red. I did not lie to anyone about anything and here I am in Playa del Carmen with my laptops and monitors getting set up and ready to go.

For anyone questioning my motives and think things "don't add up," when I work online it is simply a job that is much more efficient when I can have several windows to look instead of using multiple tabs. Nothing nefarious.

I flew to California from Florida for one of these working vacations with this equipment. Planning to return to Orlando when I was over California again. I looked into this Mexico idea and it sounded fun. I wanted to bring my stuff to be productive and to not have to buy it again here if not necessary. I'm going back to Orlando whenever I decide to. Could not have left the stuff in California and would not have been worth the cost to ship it back there (Florida).

Thanks again EVERYONE and have a GREAT day!


----------



## jackBnimble (Oct 18, 2016)

Sorry, but that advice about work is simply incorrect - interpreting it like that means anyone who came here on vacation and called in to the office back home would be in violation. What that prohibition is referring to, is they do not want you working for remuneration from a Mexican employer - the point is not to have foreigners compete with natives for Mexican jobs - if he is telecommuting or just doing his normal job - where he is paid from sources outside the country - he may certainly legally do that.


----------



## Dave7861 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sorry for the delay in posting the outcome. I did not realize that I hadn't done it.

Long story short, I packed extra laptop and monitors in checked luggage. Did not lie to anyone about anything. Got a green light at customs and all is well.

Got a studio apartment in a decent area of Playa and am continuing on with my life/journey.

Thanks again to all.


----------

